

Celebrate Heroes, not CEOs - hannes2000
http://moronwatch.net/2011/10/celebrate-heroes-not-ceos.html

======
factoryron
Heroes are supposed to be philanthropists but America admires success. Problem
is, most people would be shocked to find out the shady dealings that are
necessary to build and run a successful business/government/etc. CEOs have to
make decisions that would curl your hair if you saw it, but all anyone sees is
the resulting success. Its' much easier to imagine the philanthropy than it is
to find a successful philanthropist.

